# Remplacement dalle Powerbook G4 Titanium



## siovenneg83 (28 Avril 2010)

J'ai un Powerbook G4 Titanium "Onyx" (Gigabit Ethernet) mais des rayures horizontales au milieu de l'écran ( lignes blanches) imposent le remplacement de la dalle LCD . Quelqu'un peut-il me dire si l'opération est compliquée, si je peux tyrouver une procédure détaillée complète et ou trouver une dalle ( éventuellement l'ensemble écran ).
D'avance merci


----------



## siovenneg83 (29 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,
Je me suis procuré une dalle à Nice hier.  Mais  c'est indiqué DVI:Ok . Est-ce le même modèle pour Powerbook G4 Onyx et le suivant le DVI? la couleur des câbles est différente. Sur iFixit , j'ai regardé comment la changer. Ceci me paraît très risqué car en fait il faut tout démonter . Non ?


----------



## mac_eric (11 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

Risqué : non il faut juste "faire attention" et bien repéré toutes les vis que tu demontes.
Pour déclipser ta dalle les cartes téléphoniques en plastiques sont nickel et surtout ne raye pas.
Si la dalle a la même ref que la tienne qui est hs aucun pb de compatibilité.
Juste quand tu la remonte il te faut attendre quelques instants que les condos de l'inverter se chargent.

Cordialement,
Eric
nothing.man@hotmail.fr


----------

